# Tablesaw liability lawsuit



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thought this might be of interest to the forum.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/blogs/woodworking-blog/2012/08/14/jury-sides-with-ryobi-in-tablesaw-liability-lawsuit/


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

It's nice to see a manufacturer of a properly operating but incorrectly used tool get off the hook.

I feel for the injured guy, but it wasn't Ryobi's fault he hurt himself.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

"cutting free hand"

to me that implies not using a fence….. and that's worthy of a Darwin award nomination


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm always amazed when people sue someone else for their own stupidity, I'm glad this one got tossed out.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Three cheers for Ryobi's defense attorney!


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah!!! A sane jury. Hopefully the Osorio verdict is overturned on appeal (due to jury gullibility) This guy did it to himself, and Osorio's employer should be liable for not training him and providing him to use a saw without proper safety equipment.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This also happened in/near Chicago when I still lived in Illinois.

A drunken man climbed the fence around the L train yard (the elevated transit line in Chicago that are electrified) and he proceeded to cross the rails. He would probably have been OK but he decided to relieve himself on the rails and was electrocuted. His family sued and was awarded a tidy sum!

It just goes to show that even if safe guards (a fence) are in place there is no guaranty of safety if stupidity (or in this case drunkenness) get in the way.


----------

